# Are you as happy as your dog



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

At the risk of becoming known as the mad dog woman of MHF, may I recommend a book? 'Are You As Happy As Your Dog?' by Alan Cohen. It's American, and you can get it quite cheaply on Amazon 2nd hand. 

A short extract:

ASK OR WHAT YOU WANT

On cold nights Munchie jumps up into my bed and crawls under the covers.
When he sees me going for a walk he follows me.
When he spies an attractive tree he tugs on his leash.
When I open my car door he tries to jump in.
Munchie knows its OK to have desires. When he wants something, he makes it plain and clear. Sometimes he gets it, sometimes he doesn't.
At least he asked.

It's an amusing read, and makes you think


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

It's ok. I'll stick to Game of Thrones, done book 1 on to book 2, only 4 + books to go :wink: 

tony


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I am as mad as my Daughters dog. The one she Bought as a gift for her "Partner" (Boyfriend) that now resides with us, or rather me!.

I mean, who could resist the fugly little phucker?.

Trev


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I can't think of anything worse than an animal anywhere near my bed let alone on it :x


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

You're lucky, I've got three on mine. :roll: 

tony


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well there is no way a 712 stone bog is entering my bed

Although I have been known to let him come up for a cuddle

And in the van when the aircon is directed into the bedroom in the afternoon

Well he needs to be kept cool and the beds are raised so

Aldra


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

vicdicdoc said:


> I can't think of anything worse than an animal anywhere near my bed let alone on it :x


If you've never experienced the joy of a living fur blanket you don't know what you're missing.
Add to that a cold,wet nose and farts that were banned from Portion Down. 
Pure heaven!
Not for me but for the 30kg black comedian who can't cross a bridge without falling in but can stealth-occupy 3/4 of the bed undetected and can only be removed with a block and tackle!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> I can't think of anything worse than an animal anywhere near my bed let alone on it :x


The dog goes nowhere near the bed and the MH is a no go.

Trev


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Not sure how a thread about a book turned into a thread about dogs sleeping in your bed. Phugley is FAB!! Who could resist that face????????

Any way, Jeff like to sleep under the covers - small enough to do so, and quite cosy,  x


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Pugs are cool.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

vicdicdoc said:


> I can't think of anything worse than an animal anywhere near my bed let alone on it :x


What planet are you from? :wink:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Gemmy Game of Throwns is great, have read all the books to date

At present collecting the CD of the series

Haven't watched them yet but caught a couple on Tv and they seem to be not a bad representation of the books

talking of books and dogs (wolves) 

Game of Thrones is appropriate :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

I can safely say that my dog is infinitely happier than I am!

Caulkhead


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

caulkhead said:


> I can safely say that my dog is infinitely happier than I am!
> 
> Caulkhead


Oh that statement is screaming out to be misconstrued :wink:

But happily for all concerned I am a changed man :lol: :lol:

It"s sometimes a dogs life being reformed but Hi Ho


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

greygit said:


> vicdicdoc said:
> 
> 
> > I can't think of anything worse than an animal anywhere near my bed let alone on it :x
> ...


From the planet of sense IMHO

spoken as a dog owner and true affecianado but on or in your bed REALLY ??? :roll:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

My hound from hell

Is definately happier than me at the moment

But I have a very vocal dog, who loves to talk

And when he comes onto my bed

He talks full stop

And I'm not sure what he is saying

But I'm thinking it's all good

He calms me

Aldra D


----------



## hulltramper (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi.
It would appear from the posts,that if our dog/s are NOT happier than us,we have failed  ....... Somehow.i think NOT :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sassy Dog. Latin for. Pillow/cushion pincher :If i don't want to do it,it does not happen:Ruler of the Roost.etc.

"I'm coming"...........
Tea Bag


----------

